# Joshua Bell - "Romance for the Violin"



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

This was the first CD I ever purchased by the gifted violinist, and one my first adult classical music ventures when I started really exploring the genre because I loved it, rather than because I had to listen to something to help me learn a piece while in piano lessons.

I think it's beautiful, the Debussy and Chopin stand out in particular.

Anyone else love it or this gentleman's playing?


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> This was the first CD I ever purchased by the gifted violinist, and one my first adult classical music ventures when I started really exploring the genre because I loved it, rather than because I had to listen to something to help me learn a piece while in piano lessons......
> ...Anyone else love it or this gentleman's playing?


Played the Tchaikovsky VC with him....that was fun, he sounded terrific....


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

That sounds like a great time, what a wonderful experience!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

He's a decent conductor also.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I've never seen him conduct.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I've never seen him conduct.


He did conduct Beethoven symphonies, they are on you tube .


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I've never seen him conduct.











Academy of St Martin in the Fields


The Academy of St Martin in the Fields is a world-famous chamber orchestra founded by Sir Neville Marriner in 1958 and led by virtuoso violinist Joshua Bell




www.asmf.org





very useful information


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> He did conduct Beethoven symphonies, they are on you tube .


I found his recording of the 7th and 4th on iTunes. It's amazing! He's quite dynamic in this setting.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Lang Lang has an album titled "Romance" that I'm enjoying. So far, these are my two favorite classical albums.

I adore beautiful renditions of very pretty, somber classical music.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm a fan. I loved his Beethoven and Mendelssohn concerto CD, where he composed the cadenzas, not only for the Beethoven, as violinists often do since Beethoven himself didn't compose cadenzas for it (other than for the piano and orchestra version which he did because his publisher wanted it, and doubtless paid well for it, but which I detest), but also for the Mendelssohn, where the composer did include his own cadenzas.


----------

